# Fragen zu Mauritius



## noworkteam

Moin, 

ich habe mal eine Frage:

Brauche ich auf Mauritius irgendwelche Scheine ???

Dann suche ich noch eine Rute für meine Penn 950ssm und eine für meine Alutecnos 30Lbs Multi...ich kann hier nur eine Penn Kutter Nordcup 50Lbs anbieten.........(vielleicht passt die ja auch für irgenwas und irgendwie.)

Vorgenommen habe ich mir:

Hier und da mal vom Strand (soll ja nicht so "dolle" funzen in Verhältnis zum Fischen hinter dem Riff)

Mal auf so einer Big-Game-Tour mitfahren..

Und mit dem Mann unserer Vermieterin mit einem landestypischen Boot rausfahren, der soll laut seiner Frau eine Angeltick haben :m

Werde mich natürlich auf noch einlesen,..,zur Zeit bin ich aber "Blond"|supergri

Wann ich vorhabe zu fliegen: geplant ist eigentlich der gesamte Mai 2009, Bereich Poudre d'Or..

Gruß


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

.. moin..

ich war letztes jahr auf rodrigues(kleine insel hinter mauritius)

und kann dir auch empfehlen mit nem kleinboot
(mit nem einheimischen ist super...da gibts auch viele angelverrückte) 
"unter land" vor dem riff
mal ne runde zu schleppen(rappalas, stripper)
da steigt auch so mancher fisch ein...
(bonitos,versch. makrelen-arten)

ansonsten kann man auch schön auf meeräschen angeln
mit feinem geschirr.. 
oder kleine riffbarsche und makrelen
mit blinker und popper abends an einer abfallenden stelle
vom ufer aus.

big game gabs bei uns auch...aber das war mir zu teuer..
und ausserdem nicht so mein ding...

wegen lizenz auf mauritius weiss ich leider nicht..

viel spass schonmal im voraus

greetz

lars

ps. 
...upps,gerade gesehen,
dass der post im "big game" bereich war.
naja hehe.. veilleicht kannst du mit
den tips trotzdem was anfangen


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hallo noworkteam,

Ja, Scheine brauchst Du auf jeden Fall, Geldscheine.:q
Mal sehen was wir da machen können. Die Penn 950ssm nehmen
wir erst einmal zum Poppern vom Strand. Als Grobmotoriker
kannst Du mit der Penn 950ssm sogar jiggen. Ist aber bei
den Rollen, die man sonst verwendet, das ganz untere Grabbeltischsegment.
Jetzt brauchst Du eine Rute ca. 3,0 m lang mit 400g Wurfgewicht für
das Poppern. Sollte kein Problem sein. Eine Jiggingrute ca. 1,75- 1,80 m
lang 400g Wurfgewicht und 50 ibs Rückrat. Die ist nicht mal teuer.
Mit dem Einheimischen wollen wir Schleppfischen. Dazu kaufst Du Dir
zu Deiner 50 ibs- Rute noch eine PENN Special SENATOR 114H, Größe 6,0. 
Dann holst Du Dir für die höchstwertigste Rolle die Du hast noch eine
feine Schlepprute und Du bist komplett.
Ich betone ausdrücklich, dass das hier die Sparvariante ist. Es gibt
viel besseres Zeug, aber so kannst Du erst einmal anfangen und hast
auch wirklich die Chance einen großen Fisch zu fangen.
Wenn Du zurückkommst reden wir dann über das Update Deiner Ausrüstung.
Gruß
und


----------



## PsychoBo

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hallo Noworkteam,

Bin gespannt, werlche Erfahrungen du sammeln wirst!

Wenn du dir im "Angeln Weltweit" die Beiträge über Mauritius von Outlawjack durchliest, wirst du feststellen, welche Erfahrungen wir dort gesammelt haben. Angeln vom Ufer aus auf "Fische" (nicht auf Riffbarsche) ist schwierig. Wir haben dort an verschiedenen Stellen gepoppert, aber keinerlei Erfolg verzeichnen können. Ein paar Versuche sind es auf alle Fälle wert! 

Falls Du Interesse am Süßwasserangeln dort hast, dann kann ich dir ein paar Tipps geben... Ganz in der Nähe von Poudre d'Or sind ein paar schöne Seen, in denen es zwar massig Fische gibt, aber fast ausschließlich "Aquarienfische".  

Einen Erlaubnisschein brauchst du im Meer und an den meisten Seen dort nicht. Ein paar Mangrovengebiete und Brackwasserseen sind abgesperrt und in Privatbesitz. Dort ist Fisch, allerdings das Angeln für Unbefugte verboten. 

Grüße
Bo


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hallo, grüß dich.

Auf Mauritius brauchst du nirgendwo im Salzwasser einen Angelschein.

An den Süsswasserseen solltest du dir das Angeln besser verkneifen, weil manche davon für die Hindus heilig sind.

Der Mai ist fürs echte Big Game Angeln überhaupt nicht geeignet.
Aber mit einem kleinen Boot kannst du dann sehr gut MahiMahi (Goldmakrele) und Wahoo fangen.

Poppern vom Strand aus kannst du dir schenken. Um beim Poppern Erfolg zu haben brauchst du auch ein Boot.

Allerdings kannst du mit Blinkern und kleinen Wobblern durchaus Fun Fishing vom  Strand aus betreiben.

Ansonsten kommt Mauritius dem Paradies sehr nahe und wird dir mit oder ohne Fisch sicher in guter Erinnerung bleiben.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Zwischenstand

So Ruten habe ich nun auch schon mal...
Alutecnos Standup 12/30 und eine als Standup 30/50..

Warum ich mir eine 14er Penn besorgen soll, ist mir noch ein Rätsel;+,..,für ne 50er passt da aber net viel 50er Schnur drauf....

Ich hab ja noch paar Monate zum komplett zu werden..

PS. die wasserdichte Digicam wurde auch schon mal unter Salzwasser getestet, die ist wirklich dicht...

Gruß


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hallo Norwokteam,

kaufe dir mal jetzt nicht soviel unnötige Sachen.

Nimm das mit was du in Norwegen für etwas größere Fische 
benutzt, damit bist du gut ausgerüstet.

Wenn du dann beim Angeln im warmen Wasser des Indischen Ozeans vielleicht  Blut geleckt hast, kannst du ja deine Ausrüstung  entsprechend anpassen.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kannst du dein Gerät ja in den Fjorden weiter benutzen.

Bei den momentan hier herrschenden Temperaturen sollte man eigentlich morgen schon auf die Trauminsel fliegen, auch wenn da momentan leider nicht so viel gefangen wird.

Aber Mauritius ist so oder so immer eine Reise wert.
Freu dich schon einmal darauf.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Norwokteam,
> 
> kaufe dir mal jetzt nicht soviel unnötige Sachen.
> 
> Nimm das mit was du in Norwegen für etwas größere Fische
> benutzt, damit bist du gut ausgerüstet.
> 
> Wenn du dann beim Angeln im warmen Wasser des Indischen Ozeans vielleicht Blut geleckt hast, kannst du ja deine Ausrüstung entsprechend anpassen.
> 
> Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kannst du dein Gerät ja in den Fjorden weiter benutzen.
> 
> Bei den momentan hier herrschenden Temperaturen sollte man eigentlich morgen schon auf die Trauminsel fliegen, auch wenn da momentan leider nicht so viel gefangen wird.
> 
> Aber Mauritius ist so oder so immer eine Reise wert.
> Freu dich schon einmal darauf.
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold


 

Mal eine Frage zur Schnur:

Soll ich meine Geflochtene auf den Rollen drauflassen ( 30lbs Alutecnos 0,28mm / Penn 950ssm 0,20 mm) oder lieber 50lbs Mono draufspulen ...???

Gruß


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hallo Norwork,

zumindest auf deine Alutechnos am besten beides !!

Das Heisst, ca. 50 Meter 30 lbs. Mono und dann als Backing deine geflochtene EINSPLEISSEN, bitte nicht anknoten.

Dann kannst du bei Bedarf die Mono Top Shots öfter wechseln, wenn du ein paar schöne Drills gehabt hast, ist das zu empfehlen. 

Wenn du deine Penn 950 zum Poppern oder Jiggen einsetzen willst, solltest du da ein paar Meter Flourocarbon als Vorfach 
einspleissen.

Ansonsten ist die Ausrüstung ausreichend, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Penn 950 zum Poppern oder Jiggen einsetzen willst, solltest du da ein paar Meter Flourocarbon als Vorfach
> einspleissen.
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Ausrüstung ausreichend, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.
> 
> Gruß
> Reinhold



Es fällt mir ja nicht ein den guten Reinhold #h zu korrigieren, aber wenn Du nur Poppern willst, dann brauchst Du meines Erachtens keine Flourocarbon. 
Wenn Du aber Jiggen willst - insbesondere auf Doggies - würde ich dringend dazu raten.


----------



## zulu

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hallo reinhold ! 

ich frage mich auch gerade,
denn ich knüpfe hier mitten in der nacht an meinen neuen rollen rum.

Die verbindung zwischen geflochtener schnur, 
( es gibt so viele verschiedene arten )
und dem topshot.

Bei einer klassischen dacron kriege ich das einspleissen gut und einfach hin. 
Hat die dacron eine seele, wie die kürzlich erworbene grauvell geht es schon nicht mehr so richtig.

Aber die meisten fischen ja so wie ich auch mit irgendeiner geflochtenen,
sagen wir mal powerline, powerpro oder sonstwas.

Wie spleisse ich das ? geht das überhaupt?

Ich persönlich habe garnichts gegen eine gute knotenverbindung wie z.b. den guten alten albright,
der mir zwischen mono und geflochtener, egal ob dacron oder anderes gflecht, noch nicht aufgegangen ist.

Hast du da andere erfahrungen gemacht?

freundlichst |wavey:

Z.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Grüß dich Zulu,

im Normalfall geht auch ein wirklich guter Knoten.
Obwohl die geflochtenen Schnüre immer zum Rutschen neigen
oder sich selbst zerschneiden,
Wenn du geflochtene knoten willst, bitte immer mit einer Winzigkeit Sekundenkleber sichern. Zumindest solange du den Knoten noch an Land bindest.

Spleissen geht immer, zumindest wenn du eine Nadel dazu aus den USA hast. :q
Im Zweifelsfall kannst du auch mit einer normalen Nadel die Mono mehrmals durch die geflochtene ziehen. Immer rein und wieder raus, als Hausnummer so immer 2 bis 3 cm durch die geflochten und wieder heraus, dann wieder einspleissen, mindestens aber bitte 4 Mal. Das Ende sicherst du auch wieder mit Sekundenkleber.

Ich hasse es einfach, wenn die Knoten mit bösem Geruckel unter Hochspannung durch die Roller oder die Ringe gehen, 
eine gespleisste Verbindung geht da einfach wie Samt und Seide durch.  

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu perfektionistisch. 

Hallo Kai,

ich liebe mittlerweile Flourocarbon, ich nehme sie tatsächlich auch immer zum Poppern. Das Material hat mich hauptsächlich durch seine Wiederstandsfähigkeit wirklich überzeugt. 
Vieleicht ist sie ja auch noch tatsächlich fast unsichtbar, das 
würde ich aber nicht unterschreiben.

Ansonsten siehe oben, man muß halt einfach daran glauben. 


Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## zulu

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hallo Reinhold !

die neuen  supergeflechte haben ja eine unglaubliche tragkraft bei geringstem durchmesser.

Würdest du so eine dünne 015er schnur mit 14,2 kg tragkraft
z. b. auf eine big game rolle legen  um dann 150 m  mono 30 lbs schnur daran zu befestigen ?

Oder reden wir von dacronschnüren, die ja wesendlich
dicker sind und sich gut spleissen lassen. |kopfkrat

So dünn , ich brauch ein mikroskop .


#h      Z.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Grüß dich Zulu,

eine 30 Lbs. Mono die 0,40 mm oder dicker ist kannst du in ein
Supergeflecht von 0,15 mm nie vernünftig einspleissen.

Aber mal ehrlich, wenn mir die 0,15 mm geflochtene im Drill ins Wasser gezogen wird, würde ich echte Ängste haben, den Fisch zu verlieren.

So ein dünner Zwirn, da braucht ja nur etwas Seetang herumzutreiben wenn dann die Schnur vom Fisch darübergezogen 
wird....... oh Je.

Ansonsten lassen sich geflochtenen Schnüre die RUND geflochten sind, genauso gut spleissen wir Dacron.

Allerdings sollten die Durchmesser der Schnüre sich nicht um das dreifache unterscheiden.
Doppelt so dicke Mono und geflochtene geht aber problemlos.
30 Lbs. Mono und 0,25 geflochtene hält bei mir problemlos.

Gruß
Reinhold

P.S. Wieviel tausend Meter 0,15 mm geflochtene willst          du denn auf eine Big Game Rolle spulen ??


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

moin,

ich werde nun folgendes (wahrscheinlich ;+)einpacken:

50 lbs Standup Italcanna mit 30lbs Alttecnos 1Gang

20/50 Alutecnos Stand up mit der Penn 950 SSM
oder doch mal ne Nummer kleiner (12/30lbs???)

und ein Beutelchen Kleinkram 

Nur mit den Schnüren weiss ich wirklich noch nicht was ich da raufrödeln 
soll...


PS Strand werde ich mir schenken...
Gruß


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

noworkteam

Nur mit den Schnüren weiss ich wirklich noch nicht was ich da raufrödeln 
soll...

 Vorschlag

Mach doch einfach so wie Marlin es dir geraten hat, ich stehe bald vor dem gleichem Problem u. werde es so probieren. Hatte bis jetzt, immer nur Mono zu schleppen drauf.
Mal sehn was bei raus kommt. Die Beschreibung klingt doch erstmal ganz gut u.machbar.
Wir können dann ja darüber berichten. #h

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Vorschlag
> 
> Mach doch einfach so wie Marlin es dir geraten hat, ich stehe bald vor dem gleichem Problem u. werde es so probieren. Hatte bis jetzt, immer nur Mono zu schleppen drauf.
> Mal sehn was bei raus kommt. Die Beschreibung klingt doch erstmal ganz gut u.machbar.
> Wir können dann ja darüber berichten. #h
> 
> G.Tortugaf :vik:


 
Clever Clever,.., Ich fahr als erster und soll dann wohl berichten ,..,:q:q,
und wenns bitter in die Hose geht machste eine Rückzieher gelle :q..

Spass beiseite: ich lasse die Geflochtene drauf und roll mir noch ein paar Meter Mono davor.....wird schon irgendwie passen.....und für die Flucht wenn es ein Brummer ist, hab ich dann ja 1000 Meter 0,39 Geflecht..

Gruß


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



> Clever Clever,.., Ich fahr als erster und soll dann wohl berichten ,..,:q:q,
> und wenns bitter in die Hose geht machste eine Rückzieher gelle :q..


 
Klar einer muss ja den Helden spielen :q :m , ich bin da nicht so der Typ für .
Stehe lieber auf den Hügel u. beobachte das Ganze. :vik:

 Habe beim Trolling lieber Mono drauf als reine geflochtene, wegen der Dehnung macht den Drill weicher u. elastischer. Der Fisch kann sich nicht so leicht den Haken abschütteln o. ausschlitzen.
Das Problem ist der Verschleiss, das verkürzen der Schnurr u. die geringere Kapazität.
Darum will ich es mal mit einem langen Topshot aus Mono u. geflochtener als Backing probierten gespleisst o. geknotet.

Mal sehn wie sich das ganze so macht.

 Viel Glück bei deinem Trip u. ein dickes Petry 

G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## GiantKiller

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

hat es einer von euch, (die bei normalen fischern mitfahren) mal versucht mit kupferdraht zu trollen? der reisst garantiert nicht ganz egal was anbeisst und hat den vorteil, dass er noch dazu sinkt.

ist natürlich kein angeln im herkömmlichen sinne mehr, aber evt wills ja mal wer ausprobieren.


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> hat es einer von euch, (die bei normalen fischern mitfahren) mal versucht mit kupferdraht zu trollen? der reisst garantiert nicht ganz egal was anbeisst und hat den vorteil, dass er noch dazu sinkt.
> 
> ist natürlich kein angeln im herkömmlichen sinne mehr, aber evt wills ja mal wer ausprobieren.


 
Hat aber den Nachteil dass

a. Mitbringen is nicht bei den 20 kg Freigepäck
b. ich nicht weiß, in welcher Dicke ich den noch auf die Multi spulen kann
c. ich nicht weiß wo ich den auf Mauri bekommen kann
d. meine Frau mich für völlig durchgeknallt hält, wenn ich dann doch irgendwo vom Einkaufen mit ner Kupferrolle zurückkomme und ich Ihr versuche zu erklären: ich geh angeln..:q

Gruß


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hola Giant Killer        #g



> mal versucht mit kupferdraht zu trollen? der reisst garantiert nicht ganz egal was anbeisst



Seit wann reisst Kupferdraht nicht ?  |kopfkrat



> (die bei normalen fischern mitfahren)



Auch von Fischern #6 kann man lernt u. das nicht schlecht. :vik:


> aber evt wills ja mal wer ausprobieren.



Probieren geht oft über studieren.
 Macht auch Spass mal ein Bier an dem Haken zu hängen.

mfg. Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hallo Norwork,

bist du denn noch da ?? Im Moment werden auf Mauritius
sehr große Wahoo gefangen, große YFT gehen auch noch und 
ab und zu sogar noch ein Marlin.
Goldmakrelen sind nur sporadisch da, aber die warten natürlich
alle bis du kommst !! |supergri Also los, Beeile dich !


Hallo Tortugaf, 

mach dir keine Sorgen, das Spleißen geht wunderbar, wenn du 
es an Land machst und mit Sekundenkleber sicherst.
Die anderen Vorteile hast du ja schon erkannt, nach einem großen Fisch schmeisst du deine 100 Meter Top Shot einfach 
weg und bist auf der Mega Sicheren Seite. (kost ja fast nix)
Das praktiziere ich schon seit langer Zeit so und den einen oder anderen großen Fisch hat das schon ausgehalten, also 
nur keine übertriebenen Sorgen ihr zwei.

Schleppen mit Kupferdraht ??? Halt ich für ein Gerücht.
Kupfer reagiert im Salzwasser sehr unangenehm.
Manche Pros haben vor ewigen Zweiten (vor allem in der Karibik) mit Stahldraht (Pianowire) geschleppt. 
Kann es sein, das du das verwechselt hast GiantKiller ??

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Hallo Norwork,
> 
> bist du denn noch da ?? Im Moment werden auf Mauritius
> sehr große Wahoo gefangen, große YFT gehen auch noch und
> ab und zu sogar noch ein Marlin.
> Goldmakrelen sind nur sporadisch da, aber die warten natürlich
> alle bis du kommst !! |supergri Also los, Beeile dich !


 
Nabend,

erst am 10ten im Flieger.....wird aber schon irgendwo ein Fischchen für mich übrig bleiben..


PS. Einspliessen: ich hab 0,39er geflochtene auf der Alutecnos ,..,wat denn dann für ne Mono davor ??? reichen 50lbs ??
Gruß


----------



## GiantKiller

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

hab ich schon mehrmals gehört mit dem kupfer und man kann es in allen stärken kaufen.

zb:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Woodstock-Coppe...Ft---45#-_W0QQitemZ370187999452QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hola Giant Killer  |wavey:

Ich glaube das der Draht, vielleicht eher als Vorfach gedacht ist o. was anderes. #c
100 m sind nichts, damit kann man viel anfangen. 

Zum Plötzenstippen habe ich mehr Schnur drauf, es könnt ja ein Karpfen kommen.

Danke Marlin . |wavey:

Das mit den Top Shot ist ein Vorteil, auch in ökonomischer Sicht glaube ich. 
Ich werde mir neue Angeln u. Rollen kaufen, für meinen nächsten Ausflug nach Mexico. Diese will ich dann so ausrüsten.
Das Salz u. der Verschleiss des Matherial macht mir echt Sorgen, dafür brauche ich neue Antworten.  Ich muss Angeln, Schnüre u. vor allem Rollen finden, *die einfach zu Pflegen sind u. länger halten.* |kopfkrat

 Hola noworkteam |wavey:

Viel Glück beim Fischen auf  Mauritius u. ein super Urlaub.
Ich hoffe du meldest dich mal.   :vik:

G. Tortugaf   :vik:


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hola noworkteam |wavey:
> 
> Viel Glück beim Fischen auf Mauritius u. ein super Urlaub.
> Ich hoffe du meldest dich mal. :vik:
> 
> G. Tortugaf :vik:


 
nabend,

ich habe gebucht, "mit Internet flat", was anderes kommt mir nicht in die Tüte :m....

Ich habe allerdings mittlerweile die Befürchtung, das sich der kg-Anteil "ich will angeln" am Freigepäck immer weiter minimiert, je näher der Abflug kommt bzw. je dicker die Koffer werden.....

Ein eindeutiger schmerzhafter Tribut an die Familie, wenn ich also nur wenig /garnix nehmen kann, wird mir leider nix ürbig bleiben als mich doch auf irgendeinem BG-Boot hier und da einzunisten 

PS wird schon irgendwie passen

Gruss


----------



## GiantKiller

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Da würd ich lieber auf Kleidung verzichten als auf Angelsachen...

Ich nehme nichts mehr mit was ich auch vorort kaufen kann( Körperpflege, Badehosen, usw).

Wenn Du Condor fliegst kannst Du über Martin Joswig nächstes Mal buchen dann bekommst Du 30 KG Freigepäck Angelsachen!


----------



## fish4fun

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



noworkteam schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> ich habe gebucht, "mit Internet flat", was anderes kommt mir nicht in die Tüte :m....
> 
> Ich habe allerdings mittlerweile die Befürchtung, das sich der kg-Anteil "ich will angeln" am Freigepäck immer weiter minimiert, je näher der Abflug kommt bzw. je dicker die Koffer werden.....
> 
> Ein eindeutiger schmerzhafter Tribut an die Familie, wenn ich also nur wenig /garnix nehmen kann, wird mir leider nix ürbig bleiben als mich doch auf irgendeinem BG-Boot hier und da einzunisten
> 
> PS wird schon irgendwie passen
> 
> Gruss



Moin noworkteam,

hast Du schon mal über Sportgepäck(Tauchgepäck) nachgedacht? 

Da hast Du meist 25 kg extra, steck einfach eine Taucherbrille und ein paar Flossen rein und der Rest sind dann halt Angeln!:m

Mauritius ist aber auch ohne Angeln eine sehr schöne Insel. Hatte dort meine erste Tour in Le Morne, das ist im Südosten. Konnte dann auch einen ordentlichen Sail und einige Bonitos fangen. Die Chaterpreise sind wohl im unteren Bereich, was allerdings schon einige hundert € für eine Vollcharter sind.

Viel Erfolg!!!#6

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Moin noworkteam,
> 
> hast Du schon mal über Sportgepäck(Tauchgepäck) nachgedacht?
> 
> Da hast Du meist 25 kg extra, steck einfach eine Taucherbrille und ein paar Flossen rein und der Rest sind dann halt Angeln!:m


 
Hab ich schon, is bei emirates aber nicht



fish4fun schrieb:


> Mauritius ist aber auch ohne Angeln eine sehr schöne Insel.


 
Sicher sicher...hatte aber eigentlich nicht vor mir eine Mauri-SM Tour zu geben :q



fish4fun schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!!!#6
> 
> Gruß


 
Viel Erfolg habe ich,..,gerade auf emirates.de gelesen: "Wir erhöhen das Freigepäck von 20 auf 30 Kg, damit steigt unser Kontigent um satte 40kg... nu passt es wieder:vik:...dazu noch 20kg Handgepäck und ich darf mir die 140kg-Lastesel-Medaille verleihen...

Wird schon prima werden #6

gruß


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

mahlzeit zusammen,

nach den ersten fünf Tagen kann ich wieder schreiben.. die Akklimatisierung ist recht gut fortgeschritten. Das Wetter bei Ankunft am Montag war "umwerfend",..,irgendwas über 30 Grad, Luftfeuchtigkeit hervorragend zum aus den Schuhen hauen..haben es aber letztendlich mit Kind und Kegel dann doch geschafft an unserem Domizil an zukommen..

Leider musste ich der Klimaumstellung bitteren Tribut zollen, der Einladung von Herve, unserem Vermieter konnte ich bei besten Willen nicht folgen,..also hiess es für das erste Nachtfischen " technischer KO",.., das Boot fuhr ohne mich,..,als Strafe wurden die drei kommenden Tage mit "Windig Wetter" auserkohren...hat mich aber bisher nicht wirklich hart getroffen, die nächsten 20 werden schon noch die eine oder andere Möglichkeit bieten.

Ansonsten ist Mauritius jenseits der "normalen" Urlaube wirklich zu empfehlen,.., wir wohnen hier in Grand Baie in einem Viertel, deren Straßennamen noch nicht einmal die Taxifahrer kennen,.., was nicht heissen soll das ich mit den Notebook in einer Wellblechhütte schreibe |supergri.

Naja mein Gelumpe ist fertig,..,ich gewöhne mich daran einer von fünf "Weissen" (vier davon meine Familie") im Viertel zu sein, und jeder Tag ist wirklich aufregend und die mauritanische Basic wohnt gegenüber...

In sofern fehlt mir das Angeln noch nicht wirklich, spannend wird es alle Mal, das Boot ist schliesslich ein der hier früher üblichen Fischerboote....auch "really basic"

Ich werde mal am Wochenende die ersten Fotos fertig machen.

Wetter wir nächste Woche bester, da werde ich wohl mal langsam anfangen.

PS die Marlin Saison scheint hier wirklich dem Ende entgegenzugehen, in Grand Baie weisen die Schilder jedenfalls keine Brummer die letzten Wochen aus..


PS . Geile Mücken hier , die stehen auf Füsse |supergri...sieht von weitem aus wie Ausschlag, diese ganzen roten Punkte....
Gruss...aber geil hier


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hola noworkteam #h

Ich bin gerade in Puebla( Mexico ) und komme von einer Party zurück, gut beleuchtet    #g    #v|laola: 

versteht sich u. habe gerade dein Posting gelesen u. mich halb o. fast tot gelacht. 
Entschuldige bitte meine Reaktion , aber du hast echt guten  Humor u. Nehmerqualitäten   #6
 Nachtangeln verpasst, schlechtes Wetter, krank u.s.w.  |gr:

 Es hat dich ja richtig erwischt, du hast die Reisekrankheit, bist irgendt wo auf geschlagen u. weisst nicht, was du davon halten sollst u. hoffst, natürlich das Beste, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. |kopfkrat
  Viel Glück, mach das Beste daraus u. schreibe uns. |wavey:
Ich wünsch euch, das ihr noch einige gute Ausfahrten u. guten Urlaub habt.

G.Tortugaf:vik:

G.Tortugaf


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

:qmoin Tortugaf,

Jo mittlerweile hat man sich körperlich dem Klima angepasst,...,die Mückenstiche kann man auch ertragen, einfach nicht zählen und gut ist..das schöne ist übersteigt die Anzahl der Stiche die kritische Anzahl, juckt und kratzt nicht mehr jeder einzelne...man hat vielmehr einen "Gesamteindruck"..

Ich opfere mich aber gerne...unsere Kinder haben nicht einen einzigen #c
Wetter ist mittlerweile super geworden, heute noch einen Strandtag und dann sollte mal was gehen.

Unsere Unterkunft habe wir ausgesucht, sind nicht unwissend irgendwo hin verschlagen worden, ein Urlaub unter Einheimischen, hier ist das das Kreolenviertel zeigt das Land ungeschmickt ..trotzdem wunderschön...die Freundlichkeit ist  überwältigend, allerdings hat der RUM hier eine gewisse Stärke und das Essen teilweise eine Schärfe, holla...

Viel Spass in Mexico

Bis später 

Gruss


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Mauritius Log-Buch achter Tag,

Ich habe mittlerweile die chenmische Keule gegen die Mosqitos ausgepackt, die zwanig Stiche am rechten Wadenbein sind aubgeklungen.
Die Chemie hält was sie verspricht, jedenfalls nachts, um scheine ich irgendwie auch tagsüber durch das Chemie-Kondom gestochen zuwerden..
Wendigstens jücken die Beulen nicht und sind für meine Mitmenschen nicht sichtbar,..,abgesehen von dem linken Unterarm, so ne handflächen große Reaktion auf einen einzelnen Stich kann man nur selten bewundern.

Heute soll es endlich zu angeln raus gehen...selbstverständlich regnet es richtig prima, ich dachte der Nachbar duscht als ich aufwachte,..,wird sicherlich noch besser Wetter.

Ansonsten steht der RUM schon bereit

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Nachtrag zum achten Tag,

sind rausgekommen, leider war die Sonne nur für eine halbe Stunde unser Freund, dann drehte der Wind und das nette dunkele Wetterband machte kehrt marsch... zu mindest die Delphine verabschiedeten uns freundlich bevor wir unsere Regenjacken anzogen. Damit das Schleppen bei schlechtem Wetter zu mindest bisschen aufregend werden konnte, befanden sich auch feine Algenteppiche auf dem Weg. da die Sicht immer weiter eingeschränkt wurde, wollte sich mein Kaptiän Herve auf der sicheren Seite wissen und blieb in Sicht Kontakt zur äußeren Insel. 
Schliesslich hat mein einheimischer Fischer außer einem Kompass weiteres Equpiment nicht dabei...Schwimmwesten sehr wohl. So versuchten wir bei schlechtem Wetter irgendwie irgendwo etwas zu fangen. Schleppen konnten wir bei diesen Umständen vergessen, also erhielt ich eine Einführung in die hier übliche Tiefsee-Angelei,..,hier haben wir uns zu mindest das Abendessen sichern können.. Ich persönlich habe meinen Tiefenrekord auf 500 Meter oder mehr geschraubt...Die Drift war auch noc kac..e. gewaltig...
Trotzdem ein Erlebnis,..,wenn das Wetter besser wird werde ich seine entschuldigene Einladung zu einer Schönwetterfahrt dankend annehmen...

Gruss


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hola noworkteam  |wavey:

Hast du kein Moskitonetz dabei, ohne das Ding kann ich gar nicht schlafen .
 Hier Mexico gibt es welche die heissen Jejen u.sind kleiner als ein Stecknadelkopf. 
Ich habe erst eine ganze Weile gebraucht , bis ich erkannt hatte das sie die Plagegeister waren.  #q  :r 
Hatte schon geglaube das ich Ausschlag mit Juckreiz habe, wegen der Sonne u. der Umstellung. |kopfkrat ;+
 Die Einheimischen nehmen auch Limonetten gegen die Stiche u. den Juckreiz , einfach damit die Stellen u. Haut einreiben. 
Das hilft auch u. hält sie etwas ab. :m
Nachts habe ich einfach kaltes Wasser über die juckenden Stellen laufen lassen, danach konnte ich wieder Schlafen.
Aber ohne Netz geht fast gar nichts.
Mach es gut u.gutes Wetter |wavey:

G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

..yep..

ohne moskito netz wird die nacht dort unten zum 
alptraum...|uhoh:

was auch hilft beim draussen sitzen ,
so ne art gekringelte
räucherkerze (in grün) abbrennen..
das mögen die viecher auch nicht

aber am besten ist noch 
ne armee von geckos im haus..

greetz
lars


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

ihr seit lustig..netz ist vorhanden, nutzt aber nix wenn schon zum frühstück der nachschlag kommt, die stechen hier pi mal daumen ab 17:00 bis 11:00 Ur morgens...da wollte ich eigentlich nicht nur im Moskitonetz sitzen..

Die Chemie hält.. bisher nur vereinzelte Nachschläge..

Das Wetter ist zur Zeit unbeständig..immer kommt irgendwann mal Regen runter, werde mit den Fischen wohl noch auf nächste Woche warten...ist aber nicht schwer die Lebensart der Einwohner scheint sich langsam aber sicher zu übertragen...
booahh bin ich faul...und das ist auch gut so |supergri..

gruss


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

kurzer Nachtrag:

Freitag: Trolling bis zur Insel mit anschliessendem BBQ, Regen(guss), Sonne, viel Kraut, aufkommender Starkwind, Regenguss, nix gefangen dafür nass.

Samstag: Ausfahrt ausgefallen wegen prima Wetter...

Tackleshop entdeckt und Frustkäufe getätigt...

nix neues von hier....


gruss

PS. ich sehe es schon kommen, ich geh ohne einen großen Fisch an Hause...


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



> PS. ich sehe es schon kommen,
> ich geh ohne einen großen Fisch an Hause


hehe..

naja ,hattest wenigstens n entspannten urlaub.|rolleyes

greetz
lars


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

Hola noworkteam  #h

Ohne Fisch, das darf nicht sein ? :c
Mit was für Köder hast du es probiert (geschleppt), ist das Wetter schon besser ? 
Es kann doch nicht die ganze Zeit so schelcht sein o. bist du jetzt in der Schlechtwetterperiode dort.
Bin gerade wieder in Berlin angekommen u.könnte schon wieder an Pazifik fahren.

Viel Glück noch  :m


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hola noworkteam #h
> 
> Ohne Fisch, das darf nicht sein ? :c
> Mit was für Köder hast du es probiert (geschleppt), ist das Wetter schon besser ?
> Es kann doch nicht die ganze Zeit so schelcht sein o. bist du jetzt in der Schlechtwetterperiode dort.
> Bin gerade wieder in Berlin angekommen u.könnte schon wieder an Pazifik fahren.
> 
> Viel Glück noch :m


 
moin, nun geht auch mein Urlaub langsam zu Ende, Donnerstag sind wir wieder zurück.. 
Keine Angst, Fisch dürfte ich auch fangen, allerdings habe ich nicht die üblichen BG Ausfahren gemacht. Die eindrucksvollste Ausfahrt war Nachttrolling auf Calamaris 14 Kilometer von der Küste mit "unserem 6 Meter Boot"...die leuchten wie die eine Strassenlaterne kurz vor dem Anlanden ...:m...und groß werden die auch noch...

Ansonsten hätte ich noch "Kleinkram" beim Trolling dran, irgendwelche unbekannte Fische beim Nachtangeln auf Tiefe, und wenn das Fieber unserer Kleinen heute nicht wieder ansteigt, geht eventuell noch eine Spätnachmittag-Tour. ansonsten wird auch dieser Tag wie die letzten sieben wegen "Krankheit des Nachwuchses" gecancelt...

Angeltechnisch habe ich mich, hinsichtlich des anfänglichem windigen und regnerischen Wetter und der Infektion unserer Zweijährigem weitreichend zurückhalten müssen. 

Trotzdem ein hervorragender und eindrucksvoller Urlaub inmitten der Kreolen und Ihrer Gastfreundlichkeit jeseits des üblichen Hotelurlaubes.

Bildtechnisch geht von hier allerdings nicht allzuviel, reiche ich von D noch nach..

Jetzt noch zwei Tage abhängen, heute die Frau auf Shopping-Tour geschickt, hoffen auf eine positive Fiebermessung um 14:00 Uhr und dann hoffentlich noch mal rausfahren...

Gruß


----------



## heiko666666

*AW: Fragen zu Mauritius*

penn wft 52kg,die penn senator 6,0 und ne 30-50ner rute is selbst für thun und marlin okay die wird ich nemmen mauri... gibts big fish...
grusss heiko


----------

